# 189 visa - Secondary Applicant Initial Entry



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi All,

I have an urgent query. Can the Secondary applicant enter first without the main applicant? I was planning so and booked the tickets since the Visa Conditions status is 'NIL'. 

Sunil


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, if there is no condition stated on the visa grant letter then the secondary applicant can enter first.


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

ozbound12 said:


> Yes, if there is no condition stated on the visa grant letter then the secondary applicant can enter first.


Thanks Ozbound.. But surprisingly I got an email from the Australian Embassy in Singapore as below:

_"The family need to enter at the same time as or after the primary applicant, otherwise our borders staff will decline entry. This should be stated in the approval letter you would have been sent when the visa was granted." _

I have seen so many posts indicating that the secondary applicant can enter first. So it should be fine, is what I believe. Anyways I am waiting for my CO also to get back to me.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

This was the case with some 175/176 visas back in the day, but they've done away with this condition for 189 visas.


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

ozbound12 said:


> This was the case with some 175/176 visas back in the day, but they've done away with this condition for 189 visas.


:thumb:


----------



## joe_MP (Oct 22, 2013)

sunilphilip14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an urgent query. Can the Secondary applicant enter first without the main applicant? I was planning so and booked the tickets since the Visa Conditions status is 'NIL'.
> 
> Sunil


Hi,

Could you please update whether secondary applicant could enter first without main applicant?


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

joe_MP said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please update whether secondary applicant could enter first without main applicant?


Yes.. secondary applicant can enter first.. had confirmed with my case officer also..


----------



## pritisalvi9 (May 20, 2014)

*Entry on 189 visa*



sunilphilip14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an urgent query. Can the Secondary applicant enter first without the main applicant? I was planning so and booked the tickets since the Visa Conditions status is 'NIL'.
> 
> Sunil


Hello,

we have 189 visa. My husband is on 189 visa and is the primary applicant and I my son and myself are secondary applicants.

Can someone confirm if all the applicants need to enter Australia at the same time or the secondary applicant can enter and that will activate the visa.

Or is it that the primary applicant and the secondary applicants need to enter at the same time to activate the visa.

Thanks
Priti


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Unless you get a condition on your visa specifying that the main applicant must enter first you can do as you wish so long as you all enter before the 'must enter before' date.


----------



## pritisalvi9 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the information..

So the secondary applicant can enter first and activate, but before the must before date everyone should be there right.

so this must before date is the one on teh PCC, medical or the visa issue date?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Sorry to dig up the old thread but I'd like to know what is the current law regarding this: can only the primary applicant enter first and secondary applicants a bit later (but still before the last entry date)?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

3br4h!m said:


> Sorry to dig up the old thread but I'd like to know what is the current law regarding this: can only the primary applicant enter first and secondary applicants a bit later (but still before the last entry date)?


The rules have not changed. As stated previously in this thread, unless the visa specifically has a condition stating otherwise, it doesn't matter if the primary or secondary applicant enters first as long as everyone enters before the initial entry date.


----------



## itsdinesh77 (Apr 7, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> The rules have not changed. As stated previously in this thread, unless the visa specifically has a condition stating otherwise, it doesn't matter if the primary or secondary applicant enters first as long as everyone enters before the initial entry date.


Anyone can travel in any order as long as Visa does not specify any condition. I have sent email to CO recently, and i have confirmation that there is no restriction on travel.


----------



## srajprasad (Jul 25, 2015)

Based on the clarifications on this topic in the forum and inputs from friends, I went ahead and booked the tickets for my wife (secondary applicant) to travel before me (primary applicant). The Visa conditions are NIL. 

Now, one of my family friend settled in Aus, claims that the primary applicant should enter first. I researched on the Immi website, but could not find any info on this. 

Can someone please clarify ? Or should I contact the CO to check this ?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

srajprasad said:


> Based on the clarifications on this topic in the forum and inputs from friends, I went ahead and booked the tickets for my wife (secondary applicant) to travel before me (primary applicant). The Visa conditions are NIL.
> 
> Now, one of my family friend settled in Aus, claims that the primary applicant should enter first. I researched on the Immi website, but could not find any info on this.
> 
> Can someone please clarify ? Or should I contact the CO to check this ?


Pretty sure you can travel as you want. Visa is granted individually to all applicants.


----------



## AnushkaParab (Feb 25, 2016)

*Need urgent help about secondary applicant travelling first*

Me and my daughter are secondary visa applicant for 189 Visa holder. 
Due to critical medical condition my husband who is Primary applicant need to travel later than us.
I just need to ensure that it is allowed for a secondary applicant to travel before primary Visa holder. Do I need to get it writing from CO?

Anyone who has already done so would be helpful to guide us.


----------

